# Hope pics!!!



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Finally!!!! I'm in love!!!



































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

OMG OMG OMG!!! She is so cute. The breeder sure knows how to take her picture!! And no tear stains. I don't know that I have ever seen one so small with no tears stains. And such a cute little bow. She is just to die for!!! So happy for you!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*So Happy For You Thats A Beauty.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww Hope is beautiful!!! Now, I can't look anymore !LOL


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

She is ADORABLE!!!!!!:wub:. How much longer till you can bring her home?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

OMD what a little beauty:wub::wub::wub: I am so happy for you!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

OMG! What a baby doll!! Who's her Mommy and Daddy? I swear her eyes look like Riley's!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Hope is such a doll baby!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

She is perfection...for sure!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you all! They take much pride in their puppies and go all out for puppy pics


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh my goodness! She is precious and the pictures are wonderful. Sigh...puppy heaven! She's totally worth the wait!!! How many more days???


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

pippersmom said:


> She is ADORABLE!!!!!!:wub:. How much longer till you can bring her home?


She is being hand delivered on the 26th! :chili::chili:


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

sherry said:


> OMG! What a baby doll!! Who's her Mommy and Daddy? I swear her eyes look like Riley's!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mommy is Dutchess and Daddy is Beau...who were Riley's parents?


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

She is just beautiful! So exciting!
Only ten more shopping days left 'til Hope arrives!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Absolutely stunning


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG -see the wait is worth it to find that adorable baby.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Such a little doll! I can't remember who you are getting her from.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

She is beautiful!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Omg she is perfect!! Looks like a little stuffed animal. Congratulations!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Awwwww. Too sweet and cute. Who's luckier you or her?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! I'm in love with Hope, too! :wub::wub::wub:

I don't know how you are going to wait another week!


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

You have every right to be so totally in love
She is stunningly adorable
Enjoy your time with her they grow so fast


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Sylie said:


> Such a little doll! I can't remember who you are getting her from.


Always Maltese...Alan and Veronica Fawcett is Arab, Alabama 
And thank you all...sooooooo excited )


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Riley's half sissy! Beau is Riley's daddy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

sherry said:


> Riley's half sissy! Beau is Riley's daddy!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OMG Really???? Wow!!!! That is really neat lol


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Ladysmom said:


> OMG! I'm in love with Hope, too! :wub::wub::wub:
> 
> I don't know how you are going to wait another week!


I was thinking the same thing lol


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hope is gorgeous. :tender: Keep busy.....just one more week. :chili:


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Congrats! Hope is beautiful!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Little Hope is absolutely precious!!! You won't be disappointed with one of their babies!!!!!:thumbsup: Now to just make time speed up till her arrival:chili:. Can't wait to see more pics when she is in your arms.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Are you naming her Hope?

I love that name.

She is adorable


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Hope is soooo adorable! Can't wait to see more pics when you get her on a week! Congrats!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is a beauty :wub: :wub: I can feel your excitement. Counting down the days :grouphug:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats!!! We are excited for you and hope! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Hope is so cute!!


----------



## huff1472 (Jan 12, 2013)

She is so cute!!!! Love her name too!!


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone ))) tick tock....lol


----------



## CathyJoy (Mar 27, 2013)

She's adorable! I can't wait either!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Hope is beyond cute, what a little doll!! The wait will be worth it.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

OMG!!! Sooooo cute :wub: :wub: I'm so excited for you!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think you hit the puppy lottery :wub::wub: She's so adorable. I can't believe those pix with the bow in her hair. :chili:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

She's adorable!!!


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

She is precious! Im excited for you


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I am in love too!! She is so cute :wub::wub:


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you everyone!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

She is precious!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

blueyedmomshell said:


> Always Maltese...Alan and Veronica Fawcett is Arab, Alabama
> And thank you all...sooooooo excited )


I thought that looked like an Always puppy...I have spoken with Veronica before...I did not get a pup from her, but she is very nice and her Malts are gorgeous..I have a couple of friends who got their dogs from her and they are gorgeous, too...you are blessed.. :wub:


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Stunning!!!! so makes me want another one, NOT


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

She's very, very cute. Congratulations!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks again! One more week  
Question... I bought a Sherpa carrier size M and I'm afraid it will be too big. Anyone have thoughts?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It will probably be a little big at first but she will probably need that size down the road. One more week......so exciting!! :chili:


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

Absolutely adorable. No wonder you are in love. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

She is adorable!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Mindy's Mom (Apr 9, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> It will probably be a little big at first but she will probably need that size down the road. One more week......so exciting!! :chili:


Thanks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

